# [Theme Request] Mysterious Beast



## xmike (Jun 29, 2011)

This is by far the best black/chrome theme that I've ever seen. Could one of the theme masters please port it over for CM7?
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/drod2169-x/130443-theme-mysterious-beast.html


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I agree, mysterious beast is a nice theme and I miss it.


----------



## djdarkknight96 (Jun 11, 2011)

If you get their permission I'll port it! Have the theme maker PM me!


----------

